# What type of braces do you all use and why?



## downtownjr

What type of braces do you all use and why? I use a floating brace because it saves time and seems easier with less material. I used to do H-braces everywhere until I discovered that the floating brace just seemed as strong, I have hung up to 6 high tensile wires on it. I streatched some 48 inch high tensile woven wire and used some giant floating bbraces using telephone poles. I even made a floating brace using 2, 1 1/4 inch x 6 foollt fiberglass sucker rod post and hung 2 strands of high tensile on it and it did not move at all, worked out great in hard to get to areas.I do a H-brace on all my gate post to prevent sagging.

Orignally posted by hayray


----------



## urednecku

I use H-braces all the way. That's what I was taught from about 3 generations of Old-timers. Hadn't heard of the floating brace until a few months ago. On my property, and in most of this area, I believe the float would sink in a short time.


----------



## SixesnSevens

Same here -- H corner and end braces only. I had some floating braces that I "inherited" and every Spring I would have to go around and push the corner post back in the ground with my front end loader bucket. I'm not an engineer, but floating braces seem to be designed to force the corner post out of the ground. H braces require two more posts and 15 minutes more work, but they are worth it.


----------



## Cozyacres

I use all floating braces. have about 20 or more. They have been in for about 3 years now, no problems with frost heave or anything, (so far) up here in North central Wisconsin. I belive they need to be done right for the type of fence and number of wires. I had mine put in by a fence company.


----------



## mlappin

Still using H braces, they just look proper is all. I do use 2" or 3" pipe or square tubing for the cross brace though. I take a piece of 1/4x4x6" plate with a hole top and bottom for a small lag and weld a stub dead center then let the brace hang on it. The plate allows for any misalignment and keeps the tube from digging into the posts. I also only use railroad ties for corner posts as well.


----------



## shortrow

mlappin said:


> Still using H braces, they just look proper is all. I do use 2" or 3" pipe or square tubing for the cross brace though. I take a piece of 1/4x4x6" plate with a hole top and bottom for a small lag and weld a stub dead center then let the brace hang on it. The plate allows for any misalignment and keeps the tube from digging into the posts. I also only use railroad ties for corner posts as well.


Same way I build mine, but I use either locust or 9'x8" used guardrail posts. Works good.


----------



## hayray

Floating braces all the way, just so much easier and just as strong. I had a guy dig some holes last week with a skid steer cause no way we would be able to with my tractor digger and they were deep enough I did not do any bracing. If I am building a small paddock I will still use a H-brace but that is just for looks and also to strengthen the corner from animals pushing into it. Other wise there is no need to do a H-brace.


----------



## gradyjohn

I guess I will have to plead ignorant ... what is a floating brace ... or do we call is something different down here?


----------



## hayray

Sometimes called a diagonal strainer or a 4-F brace.


----------



## gradyjohn

Nope ... we don't use them down here. Thanks


----------



## Richardin52

If you ever try floating corner bracing you will never use H bracing again.

Here's a link to show you how to build one. I use Kencove, not this outfit but they have a the best info on building these braces.

http://www.powerflexfenceonline.com/Articles.asp?ID=267


----------



## urednecku

Still don't think they would work for more than a few months --_HERE_--. Wish they would.


----------



## Chessiedog

Hard for me to believe that does any thing , sure doesn't look like it would . I've bought a few things form powerflex they have had some decent prices on some things.



Richardin52 said:


> If you ever try floating corner bracing you will never use H bracing again.
> 
> Here's a link to show you how to build one. I use Kencove, not this outfit but they have a the best info on building these braces.


----------

